# First you make a Roux



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Today was time to make my roux for a Christmas gumbo.. start to a chocolate finish. I will put it all together tomorrow
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Looking good.

I did my roux yesterday... tomorrow evening chop all the veggies and meats, might even get a jump start on putting it together. Chicken, alligator sausage, axis sausage, smoked sausage and andouille.


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Putting it together today ... roux and trinity..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumanji (Jan 31, 2013)

claydeaux96 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good deep colored roux. Here is a pic of my chicken and sausage gumbo. Second pot I made this month. It's a common request, especially with the cold weather.









Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Done!

Just waiting on the rice and potato salad.


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

SwampRat said:


> Done!
> 
> Just waiting on the rice and potato salad.










looks good swamp rat... cookin slime out the okra now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

One gallon bag of medium shrimp from Lindas Seafood..right before we eat. Then crab claws last.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

10-4!


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Do you just put the roux in the fridge after you get the color you want? How long will it last?


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dang those look good. Hot sauce, a sleeve of saltines and a gallon bowl of it por favor.


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

How do you make yours? Butter flour?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Familystyle said:


> How do you make yours? Butter flour?


Bacon grease and flour.


----------

